# Beaphar food



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering is this is a good food to feed mice (obviously supplimented with other food such as fruit, veg, meal worms, millet seed etc for variety)?

http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/pet-s ... -food/hams


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I`m not a fan of Beaphar foods to be honest. I bought a small bag of their Care + Plus kibble a while back as an addition to what I already feed and the mice hated it! It also had a weird herby smell.

What do you feed (or will be feeding) your mice? Many of us feed varying degrees of mixes depending on whether we breed or keep mice as pets, so it does depend on how many mice you have and what they require in terms of protein.

As a maintenance diet, your only looking at having a base mix (RAT or RABBIT) mix as your `base` and then adding other foodstuffs to that and giving good variety of grains and seeds. Vegetables and fruit are only a small suppliment for mice as it can cause upset to their bowels and lettuce should`nt be fed. Mealworms are also high in protein, so these again should only be occassional treats. Mine won`t touch mealworms and I don`t blame them!!!

Your fine with millet, canary seed, hemp seed, linseed/flax seed and puffed wholegrain rice, porridge/jumbo oats etc..... all as additions to a base mix. Rat food will have animal protein already added if you choose to use one, rabbit food won`t, so this can be added in the form of low protein dog kibble or dog biscuits such as Pedigree gravy bones or similar broken up. These will only be a small part of your overall mix though.


----------



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

ah I am just doing research at the moment. Probably wont be getting mice for about 6 weeks yet (or when the breeder has some available). I am looking to get pet mice, 2-3 females. Also would a 38x15x12 tank with mesh lid be suitable for 2-3 mice? They'll be my only pets so I want the best for them. I could get a 4 foot tank but I am worried about lifting and cleaning, as well as space in my flat for something 4 foot. What do you think?

Yeah I know about the other foods being a treat. But thought beaphar would be good to reduce selective eating but if they don't like it, then I guess it cant be good.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

if your worried about handling glass tanks I wouldnt.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Nikorusama.
Welcome to Fancy Mouse Breeders :welcome1

Would you mind making a post in the introductions forum before posting further, it's a forum rule for all new members.
Thanks


----------



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi I am sorry, very sorry! I feel really bad for breaking the rules...I usually read forum rules, I think I was a bit too eager and excited with this one! Sorry again! (I have made an introduction post now by the way).


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

If the measurements you gave are in inches, that`s nice and big. If they are in centimeters, too small for three mice. You would be far better buying a barred cage for them to live in. Second hand cages spring up all the time on ebay and free-ads. 

The most important thing is, have their cage/tanks prepared and set up for the mice arriving so that they can settle in for a few days. Just remember though that with a tank, you approach the mice from above and that can scare them as they see you as a large shadow above them. With a cage, you open the door from the front, so it`s not as scary for them. Even though some mice will still run away from you until they settle in fully.


----------



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

Nooo I wouldn't keep even 1 mouse in a 38cm cage! It was definitely in inches!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nikorusama said:


> Hi I am sorry, very sorry! I feel really bad for breaking the rules...I usually read forum rules, I think I was a bit too eager and excited with this one! Sorry again! (I have made an introduction post now by the way).


No worries


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Inches are good then! :lol:


----------

